

GNOME Do. The Google Instant of opening programs\files better than OSXSpotlight - metamemetics
http://do.davebsd.com/preview.shtml

======
brutimus
Is Gnome Do still alive? 0.8.3.1 was released in Dec 09 and I haven't seen any
updates come across since then. I hope someone's still working on it. I love
the project. (If I were less lazy and wanted to learn Mono, I'd take a stab at
it.)

Edit: wrong release date

------
yankcrime
The comparison to OSX's Spotlight isn't entirely fair - it's more akin to
Google's QSB, Launchbar, or of course the venerable Quicksilver.

------
CodeMage
Besides Launchy, is there anything similar for Windows?

